# redfish



## Joshthefisherman (Sep 16, 2009)

I go out to Bob Sikes often and I use live shrimp on a bottom fishing rig and the only fish that bites is white trout I have never caught a red fish before and people say they run think out there so that's my goal is to catch one Any help is appreciated


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

get a cast net and catch some live bait such as manhaden or mullet, or buy a box of squid and catch pinfish around the pilings for bait.. put on a 2 oz (larger if needed with hard current)pyramid weight, then a swivel, 4 ft of 60lb mono and a 6/0 circle hook (size of hookdepending on size of bait)

make sure and pick up a bridge nettoo

and in case you dont know the size its18"- 27", 1 per person per day


----------



## Joshthefisherman (Sep 16, 2009)

will live shrimp and cut mullet work will 30lb test leader be ok and how far out on sikes should i go


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

Unless you're fishing for Bull Reds you don't need 60 # leader. 30 is plenty. As far as how far you should go, however far you want to walk.


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

I use a 20 lb floro leader when fishing with braid. If I am fishing with mono or hybrid, I don't use a leader at all. Unless the skipjack, spanish, etc...are thick, then it pays to use one just to save tackle. I have caught plenty of bull reds with no leader at all.


----------



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

what size hook do you guys usually use for catching pinfish?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

number 8 long shank gold hooks or a fish skin sabiki tipped with squid


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

30lb leader is more than enough in my opinion, even for bull reds. I catch them often on 10lb mono with no leader. When bottom fishing I use 30lb mono for leader.

As said above....small hooks, size 8-10 will work just find for the pinfish


----------

